# Ngôi nhà khéo léo chọn lựa chất liệu và màu sắc phù hợp



## ngathien (4/10/21)

Ngôi nhà khéo léo chọn lựa chất liệu và màu sắc phù hợp Có thể nhiều không gian sử dụng chất liệu gỗ khiến căn phòng trở nên chật chội và cũ kỹ. Tuy nhiên, nếu khéo léo chọn lựa chất liệu và màu sắc phù hợp, căn nhà sẽ trở nên bình yên và ấm áp, hiện đại và đầy tinh tế. Căn hộ có lợi thế vô cùng lớn đó là diện tích rộng và những ô cửa kính rộng mở bao quát trọn vẻ đẹp của mây trời và khung cảnh thành phố bên ngoài. Không gian sống giữa thành thị vẫn giữ được nét đẹp thân thuộc với thiên nhiên, bình yên và tĩnh lặng đến lạ kỳ bởi gia chủ căn hộ belleza cho thuê đã vô cùng khéo léo mang gỗ đến từng góc nhỏ trong nhà. Không gian tiếp khách được chủ nhân cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7 của căn hộ thiết kế lắp đặt sàn gỗ, bộ bàn ghế gỗ được đan xen với chất liệu da một cách khéo léo. Không gian như tăng thêm cảm giác bình yên và ấm cúng nhờ tấm thảm màu lông chuột vô cùng hiện đại. Mành cửa được thiết kế với chất liệu gỗ có tông màu đậm hơn so với sàn, tông màu đủ để giảm bớt ánh sáng cho căn phòng và “níu” thêm nét bình yên, tĩnh lặng cho mọi người khi sinh hoạt, vui chơi tại phòng khách. Không gian bếp núc và ăn uống bên cạnh được tách biệt bằng chính màu sắc của nội thất. Nếu như phòng khách được sử dụng thêm ghế sofa và thảm có cùng tông màu thì phòng bếp giản dị và hiện đại với hệ thống tủ gỗ màu trầm. Bộ bàn ăn với màu gỗ sáng để kết nối hài hòa với bàn trà. Góc bếp có thêm điểm nhấn bất ngờ, thoáng sáng đầy ấn tượng với gạch bông họa tiết trẻ trung. Những dụng cụ, đồ đạc đều ưu tiên sử dụng chất liệu gỗ. Đảo bếp bằng gỗ với mặt đảo được sử dụng đá cẩm thạch cho không gian chuẩn bị nấu nướng hàng ngày thêm sang trọng và hiện đại. Góc nghỉ ngơi được ưu tiên sử dụng chất liệu gỗ cho mành che khung cửa, sàn gỗ, táp đầu giường và giường ngủ. Nội thất gỗ có cùng tông màu, tạo sự đối lập giữa nhiều vật dụng cùng chất liệu cho căn phòng đẹp tự nhiên, gần gũi. Góc cửa sổ được thiết kế thêm bàn làm việc không chân gắn tường, tiện lợi và gọn gàng nhưng cũng không kém phần hiện đại, sang trọng. Căn phòng ngủ của con vô cùng tinh tế và bắt mắt nhờ vào việc ốp gỗ pallet lên toàn bộ tường đầu giường như cách lấy vẻ đẹp tự nhiên nhất làm điểm nhấn. Căn phòng dường như không có gì đặc biệt nhưng vẫn đủ khiến mọi người cho thuê căn hộ quận 7 cảm thấy vui tươi, thư thái. Bức tường được ghép nối từ những mảnh gỗ với nhiều mảng màu dịu dàng, thanh thoát. Phía đối diện với giường ngủ là bức tường màu tím nhạt giúp nổi bật những phụ kiện trang trí bằng gỗ. Phòng tắm được bố trí điểm nhấn từ tủ gỗ gắn tường cùng đá lát sàn với màu tương đồng với màu gỗ.


----------

